
Sorting the World: Google Invents New Way to Manage Data - nreece
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-07/pb_sorting
======
bayareaguy
A more accurate title would be "Google Popularizes Way to Manage Data known to
Practioners for at least Last 20 Years"

------
krschultz
Fairly weak article, details please?

